# Frankfurt Motor Show 2009: 1L Concept



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

Wolfsburg / Frankfurt, 14 September 2009 - Technological breakthrough for the 1-litre fuel consumption car: International Motor Show (IAA), Volkswagen is presenting the concept of the future L1 in a world premiere that points the way toward the production version. The full hybrid vehicle weighs just 380 kilograms (838 lbs) thanks to its carbon-fibre reinforced body (CFRB). With a combined fuel consumption figure of 1.38 litres of diesel per 100 kilometres (170 mpg), this extremely aerodynamic (Cd 0.195!) Volkswagen suitable for everyday use is intended to become the most fuel-efficient automobile in the world. CO2 emissions of the 160 km/h L1 are similarly low at 36 g/km. 
*FULL STORY...*
*PHOTOS*


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009: 1L Concept (phaeton)*

THe _CONCEPT _of this vehicle is awesome.
The concept itself, however... is TERRIBLE.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *atrujillo1991* »_THe _CONCEPT _of this vehicle is awesome.
The concept itself, however... is TERRIBLE.


Agree... that is one _fugly _car.


----------



## MKV.RABBIT (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*

I like it








except for the rear taillights...


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV.RABBIT)*

Didn't this already happen?


























_Quote, originally posted by *Net Car Show* »_The VW 1-litre car is a two-person concept car designed to travel 100 km using just 1 litre of fuel (equivalent to 235 miles per US gallon or 282 mpg Imperial). To achieve such economy, it is made from lightweight materials; the body is streamlined; and the engine and transmission are designed and tuned for economy.
For aerodynamics, the car seats two in tandem, rather than side-by-side. There are no rear view mirrors and it instead uses cameras and electronic displays. The rear wheels are close together to allow a streamlined body. The drag coefficient (Cd) is 0.16, compared to 0.30 for typical cars.
For light weight, the car uses an unpainted carbon fibre skin over a magnesium subframe. Individual components have been designed for low weight, including engine, transmission, suspension, wheels (carbon fibre), brakes (aluminium), hubs (titanium), bearings (ceramic), interior, and so on. Empty vehicle weight is 290 kg (639 lb).
The engine is a 299 cc (18.2 in³) diesel producing just 6.3 kW (8.5 hp). It drives through a six-speed transmission that combines stick-shift mechanics, weight, and drive efficiency with automatic convenience and efficiency controls. The engine is switched off automatically during deceleration and stops. According to Volkswagen, fuel economy is 0.99 L per 100 km (238 mpg US, 285 mpg Imperial). A 6.5 L tank (1.7 US gallons), gives a driving range of 650 km (400 miles). If diesel were $3 a gallon, it would cost a little over $5 to travel 400 miles.
The body and frame are designed with crush zones and roll-over protection, and the tandem seating means large side crush zones. Volkswagen claims protection comparable to a GT racing car, though the light weight compromises safety in collision with heavier vehicles.
There is 80 L of storage space.
Like other concept cars, Volkswagen has announced no production plans. However, the clearly substantial engineering effort combined with being the only car in its category has led many to be enthusiastically hopeful the car will reach production. 
 


_Modified by EPilot at 1:51 PM 9-14-2009_


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ouch


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

the side profile is nice


----------



## JVduw (Aug 24, 2007)

haha that one looks pretty ghetto


----------



## Foxtrot 3 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (JVduw)*

That door would never work in Seattle. Unless there was a drain hole in the floor.


----------



## VwG60Kid (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: (Foxtrot 3)*

interesting update of the original


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EPilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EPilot* »_Didn't this already happen?

Yes, that's why the article called it the second generation car. This one is moving toward production, the first was a design exercise.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Air and water do mix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Air and water do mix* »_
Yes, that's why the article called it the second generation car. This one is moving toward production, the first was a design exercise.

I also think the first one was killed due to manfacturing costs and safety concerns. 
Still don't understand why the mpg went down it should have at least been close to the first concept. We'll still never see it here in the us if it ever got made.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (EPilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EPilot* »_
I also think the first one was killed due to manfacturing costs and safety concerns. 
Still don't understand why the mpg went down it should have at least been close to the first concept. We'll still never see it here in the us if it ever got made. 

It must make more power / be more driveable. The first generation was non-hybrid and was 8HP IIRC, and got 270 MPG.
I'm sure it was too slow for the general public to accept.


----------



## scidanw (May 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Fahrvergnuugen)*

Now its a TDI/hybrid that does 0-60 in <Beetle time. Reported fuel consumption 1.38 L/100km = a ridiculously low fraction of a US gallon to travel ~60 miles. Divides out to 170 mpg (US).
If that body shape is a necessity to reach that incredible number, then I think it looks great!


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (scidanw)*

I see a resemblace to....


----------



## GruvDone (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rage In The Machines)*

Does anyone else here thinks this bears a striking resemblance to a first-generation Honda Insight?








vs


----------



## JanneO (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GruvDone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvDone* »_Does anyone else here thinks this bears a striking resemblance to a first-generation Honda Insight?

Um, No? Apart from the rear-wheels. Both companies tried to create a car with as good fuel-economy as possible, so laws of physics dictate certain shape. We might as well take two random station-wagons and complain that they both look similar since they have four doors, four wheels and certain body-shape.


----------



## Diezeal (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (JanneO)*

If they Make it reasonable, obviously not cheap due to the carbon fiber, but really reasonable then sign me up cause I'll be in line for one. Awesome design and great way to showcase what a car company can do when they think a little outside the box. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Diezeal)*

I liked the original 1L concept and this looks even better. Already getting some positive exposure too:
http://autos.yahoo.com/auto-sh...ncept
Now build me a GTI version with a 1.4TSI


----------



## Angamie (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (wolfsburgfanatic)*

I came in here just to post that same article. I hope they dont make it so expensive that people turn away. VW definitely keeps it unique with this one. 
So what's the deal with the E-Up?


----------



## justanotherusername (May 26, 2007)

I can't believe they'll actually produce this thing with that door configuration. Why do you have to have such a stupid door to make a car get good mileage?
Can you imagine trying to get in and out of this thing in a downpour?


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: (justanotherusername)*

I think that door design is a necessity. Just look at the high door sill - made so likely for side-impact safety. With a high sill like that, a regular door would have a very narrow opening.


----------



## justanotherusername (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (Hajduk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hajduk* »_I think that door design is a necessity. Just look at the high door sill - made so likely for side-impact safety. With a high sill like that, a regular door would have a very narrow opening.

The high door sill is part of what makes it so silly. That thing's going to be a PITA to get in and out of every day. Imagine a businesswoman trying to do this in a skirt. Even a guy is going to have problems with it. In the winter the thing's going to be dirty and you're going to have to be very careful getting in and out of it to keep from getting road grime all over you. It looks to me like you're going to have to step in the front seat to get into it. Imagine doing that with snow on the ground.
I like the idea of this car, but they need to find a way to make it a little more practical if they're serious about selling it. That door design is just a deal breaker IMO.


_Modified by justanotherusername at 8:24 AM 9-18-2009_


----------



## BGK (Jul 29, 2002)

The body structure likely doesn't allow for conventional doors, hence a gullwing or a sliding cockpit roof are the only alternatives. It must open on the right (curbside). High sills probably help it meet crash standards. A window MUST open on left side, or you can't use drive up windows.


----------



## BIG L1 fan (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009: 1L Concept (phaeton)*

I am such a non techno geek! I could not find where to post this directly to the discussion at hand so it'll have to go here where nobody if anybody sees it.
I have been hounding VW since back in 2002 about the L1 concept and while I did get "Thank you for your interest but..." letters in response, I was unable to get ANY info on the orig veh. I am very curious to see how updated it is vs the Messerschmidt 500 or other similar veh from the 50's.
Here is the cutaway of the 500:








Anybody else see an "old" version of the L1?


----------



## TrueValue (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009: 1L Concept (phaeton)*

Ingress/Egress is great if you're a gymnast...what about the moblity challenged? Concept is great except for entry/exit.


----------



## JanneO (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009: 1L Concept (TrueValue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TrueValue* »_Ingress/Egress is great if you're a gymnast...what about the moblity challenged? Concept is great except for entry/exit.

they could of course buy some other car. Should we complain that Ferrari is not suitable for "mobility challenged" either, because you sit so low?


----------



## TrueValue (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009: 1L Concept (JanneO)*

Think about where the majority of the US population is heading....not to their more "limber" years. I think it's a good start for a design, maybe other VAG vehicles will benefit from that "early adopter" engineering.


----------



## HarveyWallbanger (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009: 1L Concept (TrueValue)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

